# I jut got Sirius and i have a question?



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

OK i go Sirius and i love i, bu i am anaical about sound quality. Wen i got i installed i have a M tunner. I am slightly disapoined becuse its not ard wired ino my radio. Is it possible to hard wire it with an aux wire and use my SAT mode for the hook up? 

Sirius is still cool. Maxim roadio is my favorite. 

Peace !

Thanks


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I hope it can be hardwired into the head unit because I am bout to get XM in my 05 Sentra


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

i used to have XM in my truck, i turned to the Sirius side, i gave in to my hate, my anger, my emotion, COME JOINE ME TO THE SIRIUS SIDE AND WE CAN RULE THE RADIO AIRWAVES!!!


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

CALIGULA said:


> i used to have XM in my truck, i turned to the Sirius side, i gave in to my hate, my anger, my emotion, COME JOINE ME TO THE SIRIUS SIDE AND WE CAN RULE THE RADIO AIRWAVES!!!


satalite airwaves hehe


----------



## jasonumd (Jun 21, 2005)

*2005 Altima*

I am in a similar situation and am hoping someone can chime in with their experience. I think I am out of luck. I have the cheap radio (non-Bose) that just has a CD player. I don't believe there is any sort of input in the back capable of accepting the stereo output from my Sirius receiver.

Can anyone confirm this? Please? I may return the head unit if I am stuck with the FM modulator as I hear there are reception problems at times. I know I tried one of these with my MP3 player and it didn't work well at all.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> OK i go Sirius and i love i, bu i am anaical about sound quality. Wen i got i installed i have a M tunner. I am slightly disapoined becuse its not ard wired ino my radio. Is it possible to hard wire it with an aux wire and use my SAT mode for the hook up?
> 
> Sirius is still cool. Maxim roadio is my favorite.
> 
> ...


I am not sure of the specs of your radio, but try this website. If you decide to get it, let me know how it works. :cheers:


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

didnt really understand the question but ill try to help. If you have a radio that has an aux then you can hook it up there. You just have to be in aux mode for it to work. The fm modulator does take away some sound quality from what i have seen. Are you using the stock radio or a aftermarket radio. If so let me know which model.
If you have a radio like a eclipse for example you just have to buy a sirius tuner that you can put anywhere and it hooks up to the back of the radio. Then you have sirius radio right from the head unit. That is the best way for sound quality and ease of use. Hope i helped someone out a little bit.


----------

